# I don't believe this is right



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't meen to be a hater but seriously why are you gunna kill these poor inesint creatures not like they ever did anything to hurt y'all folks please don't curse this isn't the app to torture animals seriously why don't you just get chicken from a store instead of ruining a life they have feelings too








Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Ill take the bait.
Do you think the chicken you buy in a store's life is less valuable than our meat chickens? I specifically raise and butcher my own meat animals because it's better for the animal.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

You think death isn't crule


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't get mean I'm only eight so seriously this is horrifying to me that your killing nature you should all be ashamed 


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kira, this the reality chickens, cows, fish that populate our dinner tables were once living beings. 

Most of us grew up not ever thinking about where the meat on our tables came from. Just because someone feeds their families by raising their own food does not mean they are cruel or mean. Chances are high that until it was time to butcher those animals led a much better life than those raised on commercial farms.

This is a conversation you should have with your parents. It would be easier for them to explain it to you than doing it on a forum.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok robin thank you for explaining to fierre that he is scaring me


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Calling this off


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you get a few years behind you you will learn a great deal you never thought about. Some of them will be pleasant, some realities will be disturbing. It can't all be the way we want it to be. Our job is to make the best of our own personal space.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

First off, I didn't know how young you were. At a young age this stuff is hard to understand.

That being said, the animals raised for meat from your supermarket never see the light of day, and are kept in very overcrowded dirty conditions, their lives are short, and their deaths unsettling.
My animals have names, they play outside with other animals, get treats and snuggles just like my dogs or cats would. I bond with them and they see me as their mother in a way, because I raise them from the time they are babies. When it is time for them to meet their end, it is done very quickly, with almost no pain, and they are very calm. They are never scared. I make sure that their lives are happy and their deaths peaceful. It is much, much better for them to be raised in my backyard. And by doing that, I am not supporting the inhumane conditions that grocery store food animals are raised. 

I don't enjoy killing my animals. It *is* a sad thing. It's very hard to kill something you've raised since it was a baby. But it is how I get my food for my family. Killing my chickens, pigs, and turkeys is not fun for me, but knowing what a happy life they had, and knowing that they are not scared or hurting when they die, and that it is not done cruelly, makes me feel good - because it is better that animal lived a happy life and had a very peaceful death by the person it trusted than having a bad life and a bad death by people it was scared of. Some people can never raise their own food animals, and some people can raise the animal but will send it to someone else to have it killed. I do everything myself because my animals are not as scared, I want them to be happy right to the end. It's a very individual thing.

My intention was not to scare you. And I do agree with Robin, this is something your parents can talk to you about, and when you grow up farming and have a few years behind you, you have your eyes opened to a few things.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Fiere said:


> First off, I didn't know how young you were. At a young age this stuff is hard to understand.
> 
> That being said, the animals raised for meat from your supermarket never see the light of day, and are kept in very overcrowded dirty conditions, their lives are short, and their deaths unsettling.
> My animals have names, they play outside with other animals, get treats and snuggles just like my dogs or cats would. I bond with them and they see me as their mother in a way, because I raise them from the time they are babies. When it is time for them to meet their end, it is done very quickly, with almost no pain, and they are very calm. They are never scared. I make sure that their lives are happy and their deaths peaceful. It is much, much better for them to be raised in my backyard. And by doing that, I am not supporting the inhumane conditions that grocery store food animals are raised.
> ...


Agree 100%

Jim


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Stop ganging up on me I know I'm not your age but I could get really mad


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

My kids learned as soon as they could walk that chickens and goats as well as deer and cows were used for more then eggs, and milk, they had to be butchered to put food on the table. They would watch the whole process, and now know that it is done painlessly and quickly. They even help now with the whole thing.

The other day my kids and myself had to go put down Brownie, after 4 years of us having her, and all the torture the neighbor did to her, and me finally thinking she was getting better the job had to be done. We found out why she would sit and no eggs were there, she had internal hatching. The best thing for her was to cull and put her out of the pain and quickly. I will not have another one be in that pain again. It was cruel of me to allow Lemon to suffer, and I refused to do it with Brownie. She did not go on our table, but was buried in her favorite spot instead.

I wish that you could see where your average meat chicken grows, up and that way you would know that what we have in our yards isn't being raised the same way. We take care of what we have, and yes some of them do get lots of love from us. On the big chicken farms, no one cares about them at all, they are for processing only therefore are never held and petted like a pet.

Sure I raise some roosters up for meat, however I give them the same care that I do for my laying hens, and my regular roosters, to me until the day they are culled they are a part of the family. And every so often one of them happens to have the qualities that I am looking for, and I end up keeping him. If I don't raise roosters for meat we would have to buy it from the store, you may be shocked as to what they put in the store bought meats.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

kirachristinegarcia said:


> Stop ganging up on me I know I'm not your age but I could get really mad
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


No one is ganging up on you. You asked the question, we are giving answers to your question to better educate you on why we do what we do as clearly you aren't aware of the process behind it. Please understand that people with more experiences than you are worth listening to to gain knowledge. Attacking us as cruel and getting mad when we defend ourselves is not the way to make friends, and that doesn't matter how old you are.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Know what, Fiere, there is no need to defend yourself so don't. Especially when someone is basing their likes or dislikes based purely on emotion. 

I wouldn't take the time to worry about it. I might not be able to do what you and others do but I find nothing wrong in your ability to raise your own food. So don't defend, nothing to defend.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

I just wanted to add that as a breeder of buff orpingtons & imported english orpingtons i end up with many cockerels
people mostly want pullets so i am left with most but not all of the boys
i sell of as many as i can even if i have to sell them for less than i have into them
at the end of the season i still have some left & now they are getting some real size to them
what to do???

my wife & I give them all sorts of treats
she was working at a fancy hotel last year
people would leave all sorts of things in the rooms
the cockerels really love ...... *wedding cake * 
people would leave a whole section in the fridge after checking out
so my wife would bring it home & let the chickens have at it
it was really funny to watch

i said all that to say this, we give our birds the best possible life

in the end the time comes for all farm animals

in fact at some point the time will come for every person on the planet

nothing is for ever

when the day comes for those cockerels

i talk to them so they are calm

i tell them that they are a good chicken

i know they have had the best life i could have given them

much better those poor chickens that people buy in the store

those poor things have never even seen a blade of grass


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> I just wanted to add that as a breeder of buff orpingtons & imported english orpingtons i end up with many cockerels
> people mostly want pullets so i am left with most but not all of the boys
> i sell of as many as i can even if i have to sell them for less than i have into them
> at the end of the season i still have some left & now they are getting some real size to them
> ...


This is so true. I had someone tell me the other day they spent over $12 a pound for organic, free range chicken breast meat in the stores, they said the brand and everything. Upon further looking into it. I found out that none of the said chickens were really free range, they were allowed to walk around in sawdust on the ground yet inside of a big barn with thousands of others. This is not what I want for organic, free range chicken. I don't pay anything for mine, and mine is real organic and free ranging chicken.

If people knew where their store bought chicken came from, how it lived and how it died they would go back to killing their own. I thought about working for a place years ago in Maine where Tyson slaughters the chickens when I saw the pain the chickens went through I didn't go. They pluck the feathers out while the chicken is still alive. I was crying when I left. However I caught 3 chickens outside the factory that had gotten away and took them home with me.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> If people knew where their store bought chicken came from, how it lived and how it died they would go back to killing their own. However I caught 3 chickens outside the factory that had gotten away and took them home with me.


correct if you ever went to a feed lot out west & saw where cows spent their final weeks. 
you can smell the place 10 miles up the street.

that gives you a good idea how bad it is.

i'm guessing the chickens were glad to have a new home instead of being turned into chicken nuggets


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> correct if you ever went to a feed lot out west & saw where cows spent their final weeks.
> you can smell the place 10 miles up the street.
> 
> that gives you a good idea how bad it is.
> ...


They sure were, and we had them about 3 years before they started dying off of old age, back then we never culled them, now I do. But only because I know it's not good for the chickens to get sick and or in pain. Plus with cockerels no one wants them so we are better off culling then having the yard over run. Believe me if I could I would have 500 acres covered in chickens, however we all have limits. Here if we have to many roosters neighbors complain, then the county shows up, so better off getting rid of the extras. If I can put it on my table it leaves money in my pocket for buying the kids clothes, and toys for Christmas.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> If I can put it on my table it leaves money in my pocket for buying the kids clothes, and toys for Christmas.


it also allows you to buy more chicken feed for the rest of the flock

it's just a big cycle

chicks are hatched either by a broody or a bator

chicks become pullets & cockerels

the things with big teath show up & get a couple free meals (the mother fox needs meat for her pups too)

you keep the best looking cockerels for breeding & send the rest to camp

the pullets become hens which start laying for you

one day a hen shows up with a few chicks

"I wondered where that hen hid her nest"

the cycle now starts all over again


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

So true. I save so much on groceries when I have chickens. Believe me the meat is only a part of it. with a big family you use plenty of eggs daily even when baking cakes and cookies, all of our chickens help us to save money. From eggs to meat, and we never throw away scraps from our meals they eat it all up. In fact tonight they all are having yellow rice left over from last nights supper. Which then saves on the feed prices. Fertile eggs get sold in the spring for people to hatch out, that brings in money to save for the whole years feed bill, and so on. Believe me there is lots more to chickens then just eggs for breakfast.

This year we are even trading eggs for different breeds that we want, all in all chickens are a way of life.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i traded off 15 youngsters that i hatched out a couple months ago for a 1/4 cord of firewood
it's still cold here at night & between work & school i didn't really have time to cut & split any more
i saved $90 by doing the trade & the wood guy is as happy as can be


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

our 50 tomato plants should produce more than enough for us 
plus the whole flock which gets rather large in the warm months. 

i may also see if i can sell of some of those "maters" at the swaps


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Trading works. I actually am trading a dozen of eating eggs for 4 Serama eggs this coming month. Hey it's worth it to me because the Seramas are something that is small and Brenda already has 1 rooster and needs the hens, so I can help her out and later on she will be helping us when it comes culling time. All in all trading works. We get something that we need for what we have already.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i'm trading a dozen week old buff orpington chicks for $50 cash money

which i'll take the cash to TSC so i can get about 8 bails of fresh shavings for the whole flock

i just added 6 CX plus 6 mixed bantys to the brooder the other day

i need to stop going to the feed store this time of the year


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been doing some wheeling and dealing of my own. Traded some breeds for some breeds, given some birds to breed more birds, have a few other deals coming together. Hopefully next year I'll be able to make things a bit more efficient based on the birds keeping themselves better than they are now.
Which is good, as I have 200ish.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> I've been doing some wheeling and dealing of my own. Traded some breeds for some breeds, given some birds to breed more birds, have a few other deals coming together. Hopefully next year I'll be able to make things a bit more efficient based on the birds keeping themselves better than they are now.
> Which is good, as I have 200ish.


counting the little ones i'm at +/- 100

most of those will be sold off (pullets)

or be fattened up for camp later in the season (cockerels)


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

70 of those are meat chickens, so they only last the season (thankfully). Then I've got about 40 coming straight run, which (again, thankfully) will decrease my numbers a bit. I do my heritage cockerels in for dog food as I don't really see the point in fattening them up a lot and thus they're too small for my family to make a meal of, save for soup - and I am full up on soup carcasses after the meat birds are done. 

I will be keeping 6-8 roosters for breeding (depending on quality - I might only keep 4-6). I think my final numbers if I get 100% pullets will be 113. Next year I will be in production mode for hatching eggs/chicks. My husband was told 60 laying breeds back in February and I haven't gotten around to updating him yet, you know, for the sake of his sanity.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

114. I forgot I have an Easter present to myself coming tomorrow


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> 70 of those are meat chickens, so they only last the season (thankfully). Then I've got about 40 coming straight run, which (again, thankfully) will decrease my numbers a bit. I do my heritage cockerels in for dog food as I don't really see the point in fattening them up a lot and thus they're too small for my family to make a meal of, save for soup - and I am full up on soup carcasses after the meat birds are done.
> 
> I will be keeping 6-8 roosters for breeding (depending on quality - I might only keep 4-6). I think my final numbers if I get 100% pullets will be 113. Next year I will be in production mode for hatching eggs/chicks. My husband was told 60 laying breeds back in February and I haven't gotten around to updating him yet, you know, for the sake of his sanity.


You sound like me adding more and more in so we can sell hatching eggs during the spring months. I have 5 buyers for eating eggs waiting on when our hatching eggs are all sold off. It's a win win situation. Next year I will be having plenty more of what is needed for me to have both hatching and eating eggs. This year by the time that I sell the hatching eggs I am lucky to have enough left over for us to eat


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I keep production hens and my lesser quality hens for eating eggs. Top quality goes into the breeding pens, 2-5 hens for 1 rooster. That way I always have lots of breakfast!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> I keep production hens and my lesser quality hens for eating eggs. Top quality goes into the breeding pens, 2-5 hens for 1 rooster. That way I always have lots of breakfast!


See that was my issue I never kept any just for us to have for eating eggs. I guess this year I better be doing just that.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> See that was my issue I never kept any just for us to have for eating eggs. I guess this year I better be doing just that.


i think that is what i'll so with my bantys

2 small eggs = 1

i can live with that

& then don't eat much


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You always get a few in the batch of chicks that aren't top quality. Either loose wings or a mismatched plumage or whatever. There's no such thing as a bad hen, as they still lay, but I won't put them in my breeding pens if it's something that can't be bred out. 
My big buff orp cockerel I'm getting his afternoon comes from fantastic lines and is showing promise with quality. He has a crooked outside toe, so he is not show quality. This works out for me quite well as I get awesome lines to introduce to my girls at next to nothing because he has a single bad quality that he won't pass on to his chicks. Excited!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My Euskal Oiloas lay medium sized eggs at an alarming rate, so they aren't selling eggs as all my customers want baseballs, so it saves all my customers. But they work perfect for our family. We will just eat other eggs when I'm breeding them.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> I keep production hens and my lesser quality hens for eating eggs. Top quality goes into the breeding pens, 2-5 hens for 1 rooster. That way I always have lots of breakfast!


how many breeds do you have Fiere?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> You always get a few in the batch of chicks that aren't top quality. Either loose wings or a mismatched plumage or whatever. There's no such thing as a bad hen, as they still lay, but I won't put them in my breeding pens if it's something that can't be bred out.
> My big buff orp cockerel I'm getting his afternoon comes from fantastic lines and is showing promise with quality. He has a crooked outside toe, so he is not show quality. This works out for me quite well as I get awesome lines to introduce to my girls at next to nothing because he has a single bad quality that he won't pass on to his chicks. Excited!


Like my big pretty Delaware, he has a messed up comb that his brother did to him, other then that I could have shown him so I am still going to use him for breeding, just wont be able to show him with a piece missing.

Normally i let all of my pet quality go to people as for laying hens are concerned, that way they get good homes. The cockerels loose heads and go in the freezer


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

piglett said:


> how many breeds do you have Fiere?


I have 13. I'm not sure yet what I'll be continuing on with or getting rid of until everyone grows out, so these aren't final numbers. But I figured I might as well get everything that struck my fancy and weed them out from there. 

My roo is gorgeous. I just love him. He is almost exactly 5 months old, and already 7 lbs and twice the size of my hens. He is going to be a monster. Beautiful temperament, he just turns into a big kitten in your arms. I got to see his first hatch of babies and none of them have his toe issue and they are all big beautiful healthy chicks. I am quite pleased with him! I can't wait to see how he will be when he matures, I thought he was a lot older!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> I have 13. I'm not sure yet what I'll be continuing on with or getting rid of until everyone grows out, so these aren't final numbers. But I figured I might as well get everything that struck my fancy and weed them out from there.
> 
> My roo is gorgeous. I just love him. He is almost exactly 5 months old, and already 7 lbs and twice the size of my hens. He is going to be a monster. Beautiful temperament, he just turns into a big kitten in your arms. I got to see his first hatch of babies and none of them have his toe issue and they are all big beautiful healthy chicks. I am quite pleased with him! I can't wait to see how he will be when he matures, I thought he was a lot older!


is he a buff orpington?

13 breeds wow, well done


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, I might be crazy! I'll have to make a big post of pics once everyone gets here. I have hatches coming from everywhere, my last pick up,date is June 6th, so I'm excited!

Don't mind the hair, it's a blustery Easter Sunday on the hill! Hubs has named him Chara (Boston bruins fan, big yellow chicken, go figure) and according to my scale he's 7.4lbs and he was 5 months yesterday. I'm thrilled with him. I got my Australorp chicks from the same breeder, very typey and huge huge birds. Quite happy with this addition. Chara's crooked toe is sort of endearing, reminds me of my elderly roo in my profile picture who had franken feet - he was the best darn roo I've had dealing with so I hope crooked feet is a personality trait LOL


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Yep, I might be crazy! I'll have to make a big post of pics once everyone gets here. I have hatches coming from everywhere, my last pick up,date is June 6th, so I'm excited!
> 
> Don't mind the hair, it's a blustery Easter Sunday on the hill! Hubs has named him Chara (Boston bruins fan, big yellow chicken, go figure) and according to my scale he's 7.4lbs and he was 5 months yesterday. I'm thrilled with him. I got my Australorp chicks from the same breeder, very typey and huge huge birds. Quite happy with this addition. Chara's crooked toe is sort of endearing, reminds me of my elderly roo in my profile picture who had franken feet - he was the best darn roo I've had dealing with so I hope crooked feet is a personality trait LOL
> View attachment 15781


He looks like the rooster my daughter had, we had to put him down though he started bringing blood to my kids, so I couldn't accept it. Even my daughter said it was time for him to go.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully this fellow will stay as sweet as he is, I don't cuddle and spoil them but I want them docile when I do get my hands on them. That's the issue, if a light chicken gets the taste for man flesh you can generally deal with it handily - you might make a trip to the hospital the first time one of these guys gets ticked off when you deal with the big boys. You know all to well with that monster sized bird you have!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> Hopefully this fellow will stay as sweet as he is, I don't cuddle and spoil them but I want them docile when I do get my hands on them. That's the issue, if a light chicken gets the taste for man flesh you can generally deal with it handily - you might make a trip to the hospital the first time one of these guys gets ticked off when you deal with the big boys. You know all to well with that monster sized bird you have!


i like that roo!

i have 2 in my main coop at the moment

i hope they will keep each other "in check"


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you! I am quite smitten with him myself. He is showing great promise as a flock-sire and will definitely add size and growth rate to my flock. I wasn't planning on breeding the buff orpingtons, but, well... Chicken math lol.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> Thank you! I am quite smitten with him myself. He is showing great promise as a flock-sire and will definitely add size and growth rate to my flock. I wasn't planning on breeding the buff orpingtons, but, well... Chicken math lol.


i already have some 12 week old pullets from my pair of monster buff 10lb roosters

they are still only a year old so they are still growing

i'll have to see what the pullets look like once they get to be 25+ weeks old


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You have the "English" orpingtons, right, piglett? They're a bit different than what is normally seen around North America, I'm getting, a lot bigger and slower to mature, if I'm not mistake? 

There is something to be said for a big, hefty, chicken


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> You have the "English" orpingtons, right, piglett? They're a bit different than what is normally seen around North America, I'm getting, a lot bigger and slower to mature, if I'm not mistake?
> 
> There is something to be said for a big, hefty, chicken


my buffs are part english

my blue black & splash are almost 100% english

they do grow slower but they have so much meat on them


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't say for sure the amount of "old English" type in my new boy. He certainly doesn't have that low, round, fatness the English ones seem to have but he's got a huge wide body so it might come a little closer to that standard yet.

You can tell an obvious difference in the old English type and the new type common here. I quite love the old style birds myself.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I think the old english type are what my daughter wants the big ones. She already loves the Legacy breed that we have, she is hoping for a buff to be a bit smaller then that but still huge.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> I think the old english type are what my daughter wants the big ones. She already loves the Legacy breed that we have, she is hoping for a buff to be a bit smaller then that but still huge.


i have had hatchery stock before

what i have now 50% bigger

& much wider at the chest


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The English style buff orp looks very Cochin-like I find. This guy has a deep wide stance on rather short legs for his overall height but he is very far removed from a Cochin in body style. I'd like to cover him over the English style hens but I've yet to find that really floofy Orpington anywhere around here. My hens are the new style unfortunately, so have that typical chicken outline without a lot of size to back them. Still larger birds, but not the big gold bushes they should be from my point of view. 
I have Chara in with some mixed hens right now and he is a gentleman. The old haggard hen tried to put the boots to him and he cuffed her smartly without any messing about or viciousness, then showed her a treat. I like that in a roo. My others wouldn't look sideways at this hen and fights would ensue, so the fact this boy is gaining respect properly tells me he's worth hanging onto. I'm in love with this bird!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

That is so awesome to hear. Sometimes I have noticed hens do not get along with a new rooster. Mine didn't care for it when I would change mine around, so now I try and keep the main rooster with the girls and then just have other areas for my other breeds, this way the girls don't get upset to much. I have 2 red heads that will attack any new rooster. Not sure why my reds are so hot headed, must be like people red heads always have hot tempers.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

This is an ISA red, so that theory may be valid! She is great for training the young cockerels, but once they get of age and try to be dominant, she won't stand for it, and then the feathers fly. My old flock manager rooster would touch her or her more savage counterpart. The fact Chara is 3x their size might have something to do with it lol! 
He's herding them around like a sheepdog, making sure everyone is where he can watch them. He's very tentative and wise beyond his age. A good rooster in invaluable. I'm glad to have found another. The EE boys dance real pretty but couldn't give a lick about the hens after that.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah my older rooster keeps an eye on everyone where my Delaware rooster is younger and he is more into chasing one or two around the yard trying to catch them and breed them. However my older rooster will allow the neighbors rooster to come right up to the fence, and he ignores him, where my Delaware will fight through the fence with the neighbors rooster. Strange how the 2 can be so different.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> The English style buff orp looks very Cochin-like I find. This guy has a deep wide stance on rather short legs for his overall height but he is very far removed from a Cochin in body style. I'd like to cover him over the English style hens but I've yet to find that really floofy Orpington anywhere around here. My hens are the new style unfortunately, so have that typical chicken outline without a lot of size to back them. Still larger birds, but not the big gold bushes they should be from my point of view.
> I have Chara in with some mixed hens right now and he is a gentleman. The old haggard hen tried to put the boots to him and he cuffed her smartly without any messing about or viciousness, then showed her a treat. I like that in a roo. My others wouldn't look sideways at this hen and fights would ensue, so the fact this boy is gaining respect properly tells me he's worth hanging onto. I'm in love with this bird!


if a roo eats up all the treats himself he is no good to me 
unless i'm looking for a meal 
all 3 of my big roosters let the ladies have almost all of the treats
so they are keepers


----------



## myothernewname (Aug 30, 2013)

My friend from work just gave me a 9 month old RIR Roo. My year and a half old hens (they have never seen a rooster before) were a bit skeptical at first. He jumped right in my mustard green patch, tore many right out of the ground and then called the hens over to eat.








Wildomar Bird Man


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

myothernewname said:


> My friend from work just gave me a 9 month old RIR Roo. My year and a half old hens (they have never seen a rooster before) were a bit skeptical at first. He jumped right in my mustard green patch, tore many right out of the ground and then called the hens over to eat.
> View attachment 15925
> 
> 
> Wildomar Bird Man


so he is a bit of a show off but he may have some skills

sounds good so far

can we get a pic of the girls?


----------

